# Bestimmte stelle einer Webseite auslesen.



## Blaggi (7. September 2005)

Hey, ich bin die ganze Zeit am suchen, nach einem Tutorial welches mir erklärt, wie ich eine Webseite auslese.
Leider finde ich nur sehr ungenaue/nicht passende Beispiele..

Ich würde gerne die Zeilen:
Servers: XXX (XXX)
Players: XXX (XXX)

Der Seite "http://lobby.soldat.pl:13073/" auslesen.
Die XXX werte sind dynamisch, weshalb ich sie mit PHP auslesen möchte.

Kann mir irgentjemand helfen? 

Das würde mir auf dem Weg der PHP Programmierung sehr helfen.

EDIT: Oh, um es leichter zu machen, die Zeilen mit dem Code sehen Standartmäßig aus. Keine besonderen Merkmale:

```
<p><b> Statistics: </b><br>
- current (record)<br>
  Servers: 261 (356)<br>
  Players: 438 (963)<br>
```


----------



## danielm (7. September 2005)

Hey,
du musst einfach nach "Statics:" und der 3. ")" suchen und den String dann passend schneiden...

Hier gibts die passenden Funktionen


----------



## Gumbo (7. September 2005)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
<?php

	$data = file_get_contents('http://lobby.soldat.pl:13073/');
	preg_match_all('/(servers|players):\s*([0-9]+)\s*\(([0-9]+)\)/i', $data, $matches);
	$statistics =  array(
		strtolower($matches[1][0]) => array('current' => $matches[2][0], 'record' => $matches[3][0]),
		strtolower($matches[1][1]) => array('current' => $matches[2][1], 'record' => $matches[3][1])
	);
	print_r($statistics);

?>
```


----------



## Blaggi (8. September 2005)

```
Warning: file_get_contents(): URL file-access is disabled in the server configuration in /usr/export/www/vhosts/funnetwork/hosting/blaggi/index.php on line 3

Warning: file_get_contents(http://lobby.soldat.pl:13073/): failed to open stream: no suitable wrapper could be found in /usr/export/www/vhosts/funnetwork/hosting/blaggi/index.php on line 3
Array ( [] => Array ( [current] => [record] => ) )
```


Ich hasse diese Freehosting anbieterm die einem PHP geben, aber tausend Funktionen disablen..
Kennt jemand einen bessern Anbieter? :/

Das habe ich jetzt bei Funpic und Free-Speicher getestet..... nichts geht
Hmm..


----------

